# Head of Egypt Red Sea investigations murdered



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Head of Red Sea investigations dies during an attempted carjacking 


Ahram Online, Monday 21 May 2012​ 
The Red Sea head of investigations Alaa Abdel-Lateef was murdered along with fellow officer Yasser Sabahi early on Monday morning.
They were shot dead on the desert road the El-Robaiki highway in the 10th of Ramadan district. The two were attacked by armed assailants as they were transferring the body of deceased officer Wael El-Bahnsawy who died from a heart attack in Hurghada.
According to investigations Abdel-Lateef and Sabahi were assaulted by a group riding motorcycles who attempted to steal their car. When they tried to fight them off, the assailants fired shots, one of which landed in Abdel-Lateef’s neck killing him instantly.

I think we can say that nobodies safe and to try and stop a carjacking can be fatal.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have taken off all my jewellery and wear a bumbag when walking about.. I try to make it difficult for the snatcher but I would not put a fight up for anything


----------

